# will the piranhas eat crickets?



## hakeemtito (Oct 3, 2003)

deleted


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

My little RBPs eat them. I'm pretty sure they are good for them.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Yes, they are healthy. Your RBP should have no problem eating them.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

By the way, welcome aboard!


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

i fed them to my old red bellies, they didnt touch them :sad:


----------



## VOYAGERXP (Jul 18, 2003)

I tried crickets and the little shits jumped out and i had to catch them from off the carpet but good luck with em.


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

hakeemtito said:


> are they good for them and will the red bellies like them?


 Yes, yes, And yes


----------



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)

my rhom and red bellies love them...


----------



## Aggressive (Jun 11, 2003)

true.. first time my rbp's went to da top eat anything


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

sh*t im going to have to try these little buggers. thanks


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

Are they heathly for a p, or are they just a treat for a p.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

i might check it out also thanks


----------



## mmmike247 (Jul 22, 2003)

HELL YEA! a NICE TREAT! :beer:


----------

